# anyone a Timeing expert



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

_I set time 2wice and still not correct. back is correct so I established TDC with movement of the rocker arm, aligned the cam in front with the arrow pointing up lines flat with head etc. used tension on the chain. turned over by hand as not to destroy the valves an hit something. pulled it did it again with the same result. I do not have the rear cam exposed but that may be next. is there a form on this anywhere not sure what I did wrong this time._ at:


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you setting it on the compression stroke or exhaust stroke?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

you might not have been at tdc if you were looking at the rocker arms. which ever stroke you are on nothing should hit. just wont run right if its not on the right stroke. did you look at the timing mark in the inspection hole?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If you are not using the alignment hole you will never get it set right. It has to be dead on .


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Also put the chain on starting from the opposite side of the jug from the cam chain tensioner so the slack doesnt mess your timing up....trust me it will mess it up LOL


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yes everything has to be perfect.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

all of that is correct, gotta be something simple. I'll try again b4 the weekend. on compression stroke, alignment by the book, rockers have side to side movement, put tension to the cam to check the notches but still off. guess I'll call my friend again. Was hopeing to finish without help this time. pssd off my neighbor just came back from bogging all weekend and is washing off his mud pro now.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

the lines may not be exactly perfect. you just get them as close as you can.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Iv found doing 4.6L cobra cams that if you put the cam mark just before the mark to get the chain on can help, but I have not done the BF yet. Oh yah and turning it over in the correct direction to find the marks makes a huge difference, if you need to turn it the other way go 1/4 turn past it then back to it to remove the slack. but that's my 2c


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

You need to use the timing marks to get it right.You need to get the rear timing marks lined up and then turn the motor over 270 degrees clock wise and then the front will be dead on.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

superbogger. is that a type-o ....book states *Counter clockwise* for both TF and TR. 270 is correct.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its counter clockwise


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

From what side. That will make a difference.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

from the side you turn it via the bolt!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea from the pull start side


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

the manual says clockwise


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have always pulled the pull rope while looking thru the window , I think it turns counter clockwise:thinking:


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Whoops, I was wrong! Got rocker cases and Crank confused...


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

OK on pg 5-20 *camshaft installation* & on pg's 5-25 throw 5-26 for *camshaft chain installation* it said to turn it *clockwise!!!* 
pg 5-20










pg 5-25










pg 5-26










I did see it say to turn it *counterclockwise* for *rocker case removal* on pg 5-15!!

On a side note if you have one of those Offset Keys (timing advance keyway for the flywheel) the marks will be off 4* to 6* depending on the key if you have one.:bigok:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

thats what i thought. thats the same manual i have. the motor runs counter clockwise but when you time it you turn it clockwise


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yah I find it odd too.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

**** !!!........


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

it is the 650 sra that u turn counterclockwise as to the manual i have


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

o ok. sorry. i didnt realize his signature said sra


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah folks i know how to time a 750 motor i have built several of them but as far as the 650sra goes im not to sure.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

They are all the same.........counterclockwise...........


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

dont they all have pretty much the same motor? and also you cant turn the 750counter clockwise 270 degrees and line up the timing mark in the inpection hole. Has to go clockwise. I guess the sra is just different


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

guarino113 said:


> thats what i thought. thats the same manual i have. the motor runs counter clockwise but when you time it you turn it clockwise


now that's something to know.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

It is *clockwise*. I just went out there and looked at my flywheel, since my motor is apart right now.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah if you turn the motor counter clockwise you would have to turn the motor 450 degrees to tdc on the front cylinder. but the sra may be different. could have the marks opposite from the 750


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

what year is that manual? . mine is an 06 purchased in 06 and mine is printed *counter* clockwise. wow what gives?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Its for my 07 its good for 2005-2007 BF 750i it is the 4Th edition. July. 12,2006 print date. Yes I know he has a 650 sra. I figured they should be the same maybe not. Make sure you look at the *install* part not the *remove* part they want you to turn it counterclockwise to remove and clockwise to install in my book. But that just don't sound right. That would make the chain tight on the tensioner side I would think and that's the side it should be loose the reason the tensioner is there.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

thats the same one i have and thought too fabman. and i turned mine clockwise and it worked for me. so i dunno....


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

They both say clockwise in the manuals 650s and 750s. Start on rear head.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*Oh boy* do i feel* stupid*. wrong page. k so can someone walk the retard..(ME) through after setting the back turn CLOCKWISE 270 Degrees. then set the front. *can I* turn counter clockwise to check that it doesn't hit B4 turning over and bending up all the valves? I need to go back to fixing houses.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah you can turn it either way by hand after you set the timing to check. when the motor runs it actually turns counter clockwise.


----------

